# Ideas on fish for a 75 gallon



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I recently got a 75 gallon tank. I currently have 10 bristlenose plecos in it. I would like to get neon tetras, serpae tetras, and harlequin rasboras. Is this possible and how many of each should I have? Also any ideas of other good fish for my tank?

Thanks,

aquaninja :fish10::fish5:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

All of those would work in schools of at least 10. But why so many bristlenose in the tank? Are you breeding them.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

If you are looking for schooling fish then Neons are a good bet. They have a tendency to shoal instead of school though. That aside I really enjoy my Black Marble Angels in my 75. They get fairly large and look awesome IMO.


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

So many options!

I'm currently stocking my 75g, but so far I have:

3 Roseline Sharks (awesome-est freshwater fish IMO)
2 Marci Rainbows
1 Angelfish (medium sized at the moment)
5 Bleeding Heart tetras
3 Otos
5 Panda Cories

Not too much more I can get..thinking about 1 more Angel maybe...or maybe a school of other tetras


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

Those would all do well together. I would also recommend larger schools. Depending on the water changes you could have at least 10-20 of each.


----------



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

bmoore09 said:


> 3 Roseline Sharks (awesome-est freshwater fish IMO)


I have to agree. Even though I don't have any yet, they are both beautiful and awesome.


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

No I am not breeding the plecos. I have them because I bought my tank used from a guy who breeds them and he gave me a bunch. I have male and female, so I may end up with fry, though.


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

Roseline sharks look very cool. I have a question though. Where do I buy them?! Also I am interested in swordtails. Any thoughts? Thanks!

P.S. Susan I see you are now a BOSS.


----------



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

aquaninja said:


> Roseline sharks look very cool. I have a question though. Where do I buy them?! Also I am interested in swordtails. Any thoughts? Thanks!


You can buy them online at: Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Denison Barb
They are kinda expensive but they do go on sale every so often to: $29.99 instead of $39.99 Plus, if you spend over $225 you get free shipping.


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

aquaninja said:


> Roseline sharks look very cool. I have a question though. Where do I buy them?! Also I am interested in swordtails. Any thoughts? Thanks!
> 
> P.S. Susan I see you are now a BOSS.


I guess it would be tough to get them if you dont have a large LFS. Ive looked online but never found anyone affordable. Guess im lucky i have an Aquarium Adventure nearby. Theyre pricey, but have a great selection.


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok, according to Aqadvisor with 10 bristlenose, 10 neons, 10 serpae, and 10 harlequin rasboras, my aquarium's stocking level is at 97%. So what can I add that won't bring this up a lot?


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

aquaninja said:


> Ok, according to Aqadvisor with 10 bristlenose, 10 neons, 10 serpae, and 10 harlequin rasboras, my aquarium's stocking level is at 97%. So what can I add that won't bring this up a lot?



Personally I would get rid of about 1/2 of those bristlenose and add something else. No need for 10. You can take them to your local LFS and they may give you credit..


----------



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

bmoore09 said:


> Personally I would get rid of about 1/2 of those bristlenose and add something else. No need for 10. You can take them to your local LFS and they may give you credit..


After that I would personally suggest denisons barb (Puntius denisonii). But that is just my opinion.


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

I agree. Unfortunately the two good LFS near me don't have roseline barbs. And I'm pretty sure Petsmart won't have them either. Also I am probably not going to spend 30 dollars on one fish. And a school of five,definitely not.

I am pretty sure Denison's barb is the same as the roseline shark.


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

aquaninja said:


> I agree. Unfortunately the two good LFS near me don't have roseline barbs. And I'm pretty sure Petsmart won't have them either. Also I am probably not going to spend 30 dollars on one fish. And a school of five,definitely not.
> 
> I am pretty sure Denison's barb is the same as the roseline shark.


Yes, they're the same. And no, I wouldn't buy them at $40 a pop plus shipping. I know some places can order them for you..might try that. If not, there are other cool fish you can get of course. Almost any peaceful fish would go in that tank.


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

Actually, it looks like you're missing bottom feeders. Like Cories. You can get a school of 5..that would be perfect. Panda cories are my fave, but there are tons of varieties.


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

Bristlenose plecos aren't bottom feeders?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree, trade in some of you BN on something else, plecos like to make messes and poo a lot, so you are sacrificing a lot of your stocking to keep all 10 of them. 

and by the way, susan has always been the boss.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

Roselines should be less than that at a shop. Petsmart has them for around $7, and the LFS should be able to order them for you at around $15-20. 

Those calculators do not take water changes into account, we might as well go back to the 1"/gallon rule. Water changes make all the difference.They can more than double what the tank can handle, or cut it down to less than a quarter. You most definitely could have three schools of 20 small species of tetras in there.


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd trade in 5 of the plecos and buy like 8 swordtails.


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

aquaninja said:


> Bristlenose plecos aren't bottom feeders?


I dont think bristlenose plecos are bottom feeders like a Cory would be. BN Plecos eat algae. A Cory would eat any flakes/pellets that fall to the bottom. 
I've never had a Pleco eat a regular flake or pellet that wasn't an algae pellet.


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

I feed my plecos algae wafers. I like the panda cories, though, so I may get a few of those.


----------

